# Storm in a Teacup?



## PARAGUAY (2 Apr 2022)

Just with all what's goin on in the world why is the Will Smith Chris Rock thing getting all this airtime.  Will apologies couldn't be any more genuine and as a comedian Chris Rock has handled it . I recall at a local club once the comedian comedian insulted everyone in range the audience tryed to get on stage he was escorted through the fire exit for safety. The committee were so impressed they rebooked him and he went down a storm😄


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Apr 2022)




----------



## dean (2 Apr 2022)

It’s all a publicity stunt 
Why wouldn’t will smith have punched him instead of a slap 
I’m sure he knows how to punch hasn’t he played a boxer before ? 

But yes it should of got all the publicity it had 

If someone gets killed it’s hardly front page stuff these days 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Apr 2022)

If that had not happened I wouldn't even have known the Oscars where on!


----------



## Kerrycarp (2 Apr 2022)

@ londondragon  Given that all award shows are just a pat on the back from sycophants, would you have cared?
I agree with @dean that it's all a publicity stunt cos if someone insulted my wife I front of the western world I would def have punched him.
And I'm not in favour of violence!


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Apr 2022)

Kerrycarp said:


> @ londondragon  Given that all award shows are just a pat on the back from sycophants, would you have cared?
> I agree with @dean that it's all a publicity stunt cos if someone insulted my wife I front of the western world I would def have punched him.
> And I'm not in favour of violence!


Nope, still don't care or even paid any attention to it 😂


----------



## zozo (3 Apr 2022)

Would have really rocked if Chris would have fallen over and played KO, then leave the stage on a stretcher with a neck brace and a respirator on his face and then sue Will Smith for personal injury and defamation and claim several million dollars...


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Apr 2022)

Everyone wanted to know what Ricky Gervais (former host) would have done. He said nothing because he’d have made a joke about Jada Pinkett Smith’s boyfriend. Not her hair…
Suddenly it all makes perfect sense…😂


----------



## PARAGUAY (3 Apr 2022)

Think he might got one back off Ricky Gervais😄


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Apr 2022)

Search "Ricky Gervais Golden Globes" on YouTube, best roasting of actors ever!! 

No slaps involved!!


----------



## MichaelJ (3 Apr 2022)

LondonDragon said:


> If that had not happened I wouldn't even have known the Oscars where on!


LOL me too...  I am a movie buff I must admit but the Oscars - or any other American award show for that matter (the Sundance festival being an exception)  - have completely deteriorated into total irrelevance and have zero appeal to most Americans quite frankly...  this whole Rock vs. Smith thing just strikes me as a totally staged stunt... and a very stupid one at that. 

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## ElleDee (3 Apr 2022)

I think there's no way it was a stunt! Sure, it got the Oscars in the news, but it's been a bad deal for both Will Smith and Chris Rock.  It has been worse for Will Smith, but I'm shocked at how many people I know think Chris Rock had it coming to him because he was mocking a health issue. Why would they conceal it was a bit at this point?


----------



## MichaelJ (4 Apr 2022)

ElleDee said:


> I think there's no way it was a stunt!


It felt like it was but probably wasn't... and most people I have spoken to about this totally disagrees with my weak theory that it was a stunt...  However, watching the video, it was almost like Smith went up there on cue and Rock didn't fret one bit when Smith came towards him. And his reaction to the slap was rather unnatural IMO.  Either way, staged on not, this should not have happened.


----------



## ElleDee (4 Apr 2022)

MichaelJ said:


> Right... and most people I have spoken to about this totally disagrees with my weak theory that it was a stunt...  However, watching the video, it was almost like Smith went up there on cue and Rock didn't fret one bit when Smith came towards him. And his reaction to the slap was rather unnatural IMO.  Either way, staged on not, this should not have happened.


It was definitely a very, very weird thing. My personal theory is that being nominated put Will Smith in a bad headspace and the joke triggered something in him. I have no idea if that has any merit, but at least that would make some kind sense to me. But you'd think a superstar like Will Smith would be able to handle that kind of pressure, so who knows.


----------

